# Looking to buy fire doors?



## Alex Harvwey

Can anybody suggest me from where should I buy fire doors?


----------



## buletbob

Alex Harvwey said:


> Can anybody suggest me from where should I buy fire doors?


your best bet would be to go to your Lumber yard, they could also be ordered from your big box stores (HD Lowes) I personally would stay away from there, Good Luck BOB


----------



## AtlanticWBConst.

If you are looking for "fire-rated doors" (i.e. - between garage and home), then Home Depot and Lowes carry them in stock. I believe they are 1 hour rated. Realize that these are comprised of the door, in the frame, as a fire-rated door is the whole door arrangement (not just the door slab/leaf).

If you are looking for a higher rated (90 minute + rating) fire door, then something like that would have to be ordered from the previously mentioned places.

Alternately, a high rated door system, may be in stock at a commercial supply house, that specializes in interior materials (like sheetorck, ceilings, steel frame and doors).


----------



## bjbatlanta

An option that may or may not be viable.... Locally, I buy commercially rated fire doors through Overhead Doors. They are an international company, known for residential garage doors/commercial "roll up" doors . Here in the Atlanta area they have a separate entity for any kind of "regular swing" fire rated door you need. The roll-up company (Yellow Pages) can get you to the commercial door branch if there is one locally. You can generally go get what you need directly from them if a drywall supply does not stock what you need and you don't want to wait.


----------

